# Gels, shots, bars vs Candy?



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

For years I've been buying cliff, GU, hammer, sport beans, and honey stinger products. I enjoy them, but they are expensive. 

I also bring fruit, but sometimes feel the fiber may be slowing me down. I've avoided nuts and trail mix, thinking the high fat content would slow me down too. I may wrong on both of these thoughts.

From a performance standpoint, what would be the difference if I just used honey instead of the gu type packets?

Same for candy bars and jelly beans vs the sport beans and the chewable gels?

I looked at a few labels thinking that if I found products with natural sugar they might substitute well. Not much luck so far. Excluding fruit and trail mix, what non-performance branded products/treats are being used with success? 

thanks in advance.
Charlie


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Fig Newtons


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

musikron said:


> Fig Newtons


These and bananas


----------

